# el.znurt.org

## beandog

Hi guys, I don't speak Greek, but I wanted to let you know that nikhatzi (Freenode) provided me with a Greek translation of Znurt.  It's online at http://el.znurt.org/

As always, drop me an email or file a bug if you find anything out of sorts -- https://github.com/beandog/znurt.org/issues  Thanks.  :Smile: 

----------

